# تعرف على أفضل 7 أطعمة تقوي جهاز المناعة | شيك أوف



## ألضياء (9 مارس 2021)

*

تعرف على أفضل 7 أطعمة تقوي جهاز المناعة | شيك أوف

يعد جهاز المناعة من أجهزة الجسم المهمة فهو يعمل على حماية الجسم من الكثير من الأمراض ويحارب العديد من الفيروسات التي تدمر الجسم ويقضي عليها، لذا يجب علينا الاهتمام بتقوية الجهاز المناعي والحفاظ عليه.
يقاوم جهاز المناعة العديد من الفيروسات والأجسام الغريبة التي تدخل الجسم وتؤثر فيه لذا يعد من الضروري تقويته وذلك تجنبا للإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض.
يمكن تقوية جهاز المناعة بالعديد من الطرق سواء الطبيعية أو الكيميائية، كما توجد العديد من الأطعمة التي تساعد في تقوية جهاز المناعة.








أفضل 7 أطعمة تقوي جهاز المناعة:

1- البرتقال:

يعد البرتقال من الأطعمة الغنية بفيتامين " سي" الذي يعمل على تقوية الجهاز المناعي.

2- الثوم:

يحتوي الثوم على العديد من الفيتامينات منها ( أ و ب و سي ) لذا فهو ذو قيمة غذائية عالية، كما أن كثرة تناوله تساعد على تقوية جهاز المناعة مما يساعد في الحماية من الفيروسات التي تصيب الجسم.

3- الفلفل الأحمر:

يحتوي الفلفل الأحمر على فيتامين " سي " الذي يعد مهم لتقوية جهاز المناعة، ولكن يفضل إستخدامه على الأكل عن طريق تقطيعه أو تحميره حتى لا يفقد قيمته الغذائية.

4- العسل:

يحتوي العسل على العديد من مضادات الأكسدة التي تساعد في تقوية جهاز المناعة لذا ينصح بالإكثار من تناوله يوميا.

5- البطاطا الحلوة:

تعد البطاطا الحلوة غنية بالعديد من الفيتامينات التي تساعد في تقوية جهاز المناعة مثل ( فيتامين ب ، فيتامين أ ، فيتامين ج ).

6- السبانخ:

تحتوي السبانخ على العديد من العناصر الغذائية التي تساعد في تقوية جهاز المناعة منها مضادات الأكسدة وفيتامين أ و الحديد.

7- البروكلي:

يحتوي البروكلي على فيتامين "سي" ومضادات الأكسدة التي تعد مهمة للجسم فهى تعمل على تقوية جهاز المناعة.


بعض النصائح لتقوية جهاز المناعة:

- ممارسة الرياضة يوميا فهي تساعد في بناء الجسم بصورة سليمة و تقويته مما يساعد في تقوية جهاز المناعة.
- تجنب التدخين والمشروبات التي تحتوي على كحول حيث أنها تضعف جهاز المناعة لديك.
- المحافظة على نظام غذائي صحي يحتوي على الأطعمة التي تساعد في تقوية جهاز المناعة.
- النوم بصورة كافية.
- تجنب القلق والتوتر والضغوط النفسية فهي تؤثر على الجهاز المناعي.


طرق لتقوية جهاز المناعة:

يعد من المهم جدا تقوية الجهاز المناعي لما له من أهمية في الحفاظ على جسم الإنسان من العديد من الأمراض والفيروسات التي تؤثر على صحة الإنسان لذا إليك بعض طرق تقوية جهاز المناعة:

- ممارسة الرياضة:

تساعد ممارسة الرياضة على تقوية عضلات الجسم وزيادة مرونته والتخلص من القلق والتوتر.
كما أنها تساعد في الشعور بصحة جيدة مما يساعد في تقوية جهاز المناعة.

- النوم:

من المهم جدا الحفاظ على عدد ساعات النوم الكافية حيث أن عدم أخذ القسط الكافي من النوم ينتج عنه شعور بعدم الراحة والتوتر مما يؤثر بشكل كبير على جهاز المناعة.

- النظام الغذائي:

يشكل النظام الغذائي دور مهم في تقوية جهاز المناعة لذا يجب الاهتمام بنظام غذائي يحتوي على العديد من الأطعمة والعناصر الغذائية الغنية بالفيتامينات التي تعمل على تقوية جهاز المناعة.

- النظافة:

تساعد النظافة العامة والشخصية في الحفاظ على جهاز المناعة حيث أن إهمالها يعد سبب من أسباب نقل الفيروسات والعدوى التي تؤثر على مناعة الجسم ومن الممكن أن يكون لها دور في ضعفه.
لذا إحرص دائما على نظافتك الشخصية ونظافة المكان حولك وتعقيمه بإستمرار وكذلك غسل اليدين بصورة مستمرة.


كما يعد من المهم الحفاظ على الجهاز المناعي وتقويته كذلك يعد من المهم الحفاظ على أجهزة الجسم المختلفه لذا يمكنك معرفة المزيد عن:

محاربة سرطان القولون 
شيك أوف 
علاج القولون العصبي
علاج الامساك بالأعشاب
قتل جرثومة المعدة
​*


----------

